# A Fatal Error in JVM



## lrajenderreddy (Jun 11, 2014)

while deploying the BPMN Application in jdeveloper i am getting the Problem in the SOA_Server. below is the error

Please provide me the solution.

#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x000000006d8d0776, pid=2292, tid=1736
#
# JRE version: 6.0_45-b06
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (20.45-b01 mixed mode windows-amd64 compressed oops)
# Problematic frame:
# V [jvm.dll+0xa0776]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
# http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
#

--------------- T H R E A D ---------------

Current thread (0x00000000254b2000): JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_in_vm, id=1736, stack(0x000000002fa30000,0x000000002fb30000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x0000000024256cc0

Registers:
RAX=0x0000000024232b20, RBX=0x000000077f4b8efb, RCX=0x0000000000009000, RDX=0x0000000000009068
RSP=0x000000002fb2f2e0, RBP=0x0000000000000003, RSI=0x0000000000000003, RDI=0x00000000000000a5
R8 =0x0000000024232300, R9 =0x000000006d830000, R10=0x000000002fb2f4c0, R11=0x000000000000000c
R12=0x0000000000000000, R13=0x000000077f4b8f08, R14=0x0000000000000000, R15=0x0000000000000007
RIP=0x000000006d8d0776, EFLAGS=0x0000000000010202

Top of Stack: (sp=0x000000002fb2f2e0)
0x000000002fb2f2e0: 0000000000010000 000000006d8f387d
0x000000002fb2f2f0: 000000003fb16e52 000000006dbfc24b
0x000000002fb2f300: 0000000000376890 000000006d9042a7
0x000000002fb2f310: 0000000000000000 000000006d8d046c
0x000000002fb2f320: 000000077f4b8ef8 000000006da23322
0x000000002fb2f330: 0000000000000016 0000000024232b20
0x000000002fb2f340: 0000000000000000 00000000254b2000
0x000000002fb2f350: 000000002fb2f4c0 0000000000000028
0x000000002fb2f360: 0000000000000018 000000006d8d0e92
0x000000002fb2f370: 000000002fb2f4c0 0000000019391600
0x000000002fb2f380: 0000000000000002 0000000000000003
0x000000002fb2f390: 000000000037c6c0 000000006dbf3dac
0x000000002fb2f3a0: 0000000000000000 000000006d8f387d
0x000000002fb2f3b0: 0000000000000000 000000006da751b0
0x000000002fb2f3c0: 000000006de3d130 000007fefd73132c
0x000000002fb2f3d0: 886f8a740000000a 000000006d94862f

Instructions: (pc=0x000000006d8d0776)
0x000000006d8d0756: 0f b7 44 1c 01 0f b6 c8 66 89 44 24 20 0f b6 44
0x000000006d8d0766: 24 21 66 c1 e1 08 0f b7 d1 48 0b d0 49 8b 42 20
0x000000006d8d0776: 0f b7 0c 90 66 41 89 4c 1c 01 e9 2a 01 00 00 45
0x000000006d8d0786: 8d 46 01 48 8b d3 49 8b ca e8 8c f9 ff ff 44 8a

Register to memory mapping:

RAX=0x0000000024232b20 is an unknown value
RBX=0x000000077f4b8efb is an oop
{constMethod} 
- klass: {other class}
- method: 0x000000077f4b8f08 {method} '<init>' '(Ljava/lang/String;Ljava/lang/ThrowableV' in 'commonj/work/WorkException'
- exceptions: 0x0000000770001ef8
bci_from(000000077F4B8EFB) = 3; print_codes():
RCX=0x0000000000009000 is an unknown value
RDX=0x0000000000009068 is an unknown value
RSP=0x000000002fb2f2e0 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x00000000254b2000
RBP=0x0000000000000003 is an unknown value
RSI=0x0000000000000003 is an unknown value
RDI=0x00000000000000a5 is an unknown value
R8 =0x0000000024232300 is an unknown value
R9 =0x000000006d830000 is an unknown value
R10=0x000000002fb2f4c0 is pointing into the stack for thread: 0x00000000254b2000
R11=0x000000000000000c is an unknown value
R12=0x0000000000000000 is an unknown value
R13=0x000000077f4b8f08 is an oop
{method} 
- klass: {other class}
R14=0x0000000000000000 is an unknown value
R15=0x0000000000000007 is an unknown value

Stack: [0x000000002fa30000,0x000000002fb30000], sp=0x000000002fb2f2e0, free space=1020k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
V [jvm.dll+0xa0776]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j weblogic.work.commonj.CommonjWorkManagerImpl$WorkStatus.setThrowable(Ljava/lang/ThrowableV+1
j weblogic.work.j2ee.J2EEWorkManager$WorkWithListener.run()V+86
j weblogic.work.DaemonWorkThread.run()V+19
v ~StubRoutines::call_stub

--------------- P R O C E S S ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
0x000000001b711800 JavaThread "[STANDBY] ExecuteThread: '52' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=852, stack(0x0000000034530000,0x0000000034630000)]
0x000000001b710800 JavaThread "[STANDBY] ExecuteThread: '51' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4440, stack(0x0000000034430000,0x0000000034530000)]
0x000000001b710000 JavaThread "[STANDBY] ExecuteThread: '50' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5088, stack(0x0000000030830000,0x0000000030930000)]
0x000000001b70f000 JavaThread "[STANDBY] ExecuteThread: '49' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4232, stack(0x0000000030630000,0x0000000030730000)]
0x000000001b70e800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '48' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4468, stack(0x0000000034330000,0x0000000034430000)]
0x000000001b70d800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '47' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3860, stack(0x0000000034230000,0x0000000034330000)]
0x000000001b70d000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '46' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=936, stack(0x0000000034130000,0x0000000034230000)]
0x000000001b70c800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '45' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4200, stack(0x0000000034030000,0x0000000034130000)]
0x000000001b70b800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '44' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4696, stack(0x0000000033f30000,0x0000000034030000)]
0x000000001b70b000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '43' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4980, stack(0x0000000033e30000,0x0000000033f30000)]
0x000000001b70a000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '42' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4324, stack(0x0000000033d30000,0x0000000033e30000)]
0x0000000020c19800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '41' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2152, stack(0x0000000033c30000,0x0000000033d30000)]
0x0000000020c19000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '40' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3356, stack(0x0000000033b30000,0x0000000033c30000)]
0x0000000020c18000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '39' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=432, stack(0x0000000033a30000,0x0000000033b30000)]
0x0000000020c17800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '38' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4204, stack(0x0000000033930000,0x0000000033a30000)]
0x0000000020c16800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '37' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4632, stack(0x0000000033830000,0x0000000033930000)]
0x0000000020c16000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '36' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3136, stack(0x0000000033730000,0x0000000033830000)]
0x0000000020c15000 JavaThread "[STANDBY] ExecuteThread: '35' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3300, stack(0x0000000033630000,0x0000000033730000)]
0x0000000020c14800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '34' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1192, stack(0x0000000031830000,0x0000000031930000)]
0x0000000020c14000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '33' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4104, stack(0x0000000033530000,0x0000000033630000)]
0x0000000020c13000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '32' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4272, stack(0x0000000033430000,0x0000000033530000)]
0x0000000020c12800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '31' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1380, stack(0x0000000033330000,0x0000000033430000)]
0x000000001b35d000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '30' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2248, stack(0x0000000033230000,0x0000000033330000)]
0x000000001b35c000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '29' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3632, stack(0x0000000033130000,0x0000000033230000)]
0x000000001b35b800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '28' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5016, stack(0x0000000033030000,0x0000000033130000)]
0x000000001b35a800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '27' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1940, stack(0x0000000032f30000,0x0000000033030000)]
0x000000001b35a000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '26' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=596, stack(0x0000000032e30000,0x0000000032f30000)]
0x000000001b359000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '25' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3940, stack(0x0000000032d30000,0x0000000032e30000)]
0x000000001b358800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '24' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4964, stack(0x0000000032c30000,0x0000000032d30000)]
0x000000001b358000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '23' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=756, stack(0x0000000032b30000,0x0000000032c30000)]
0x000000001b357000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '22' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3276, stack(0x0000000032a30000,0x0000000032b30000)]
0x000000001b356800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '21' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4344, stack(0x0000000032930000,0x0000000032a30000)]
0x000000001b355800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '20' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4824, stack(0x0000000032830000,0x0000000032930000)]
0x0000000020c82000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '19' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4140, stack(0x0000000032730000,0x0000000032830000)]
0x0000000020c81000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '18' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2828, stack(0x0000000032630000,0x0000000032730000)]
0x0000000020c80800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '17' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4216, stack(0x0000000032530000,0x0000000032630000)]
0x00000000215da000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '16' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4724, stack(0x0000000030730000,0x0000000030830000)]
0x000000001c019800 JavaThread "Thread-97" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3964, stack(0x0000000031330000,0x0000000031430000)]
0x0000000020c80000 JavaThread "[STANDBY] ExecuteThread: '14' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1420, stack(0x0000000032430000,0x0000000032530000)]
0x0000000020c7f000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '12' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1636, stack(0x0000000032330000,0x0000000032430000)]
0x0000000020c7e800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '15' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2604, stack(0x0000000032230000,0x0000000032330000)]
0x0000000020c7d800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '13' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2128, stack(0x0000000032130000,0x0000000032230000)]
0x0000000020c7d000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '11' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4732, stack(0x0000000032030000,0x0000000032130000)]
0x0000000020c7c000 JavaThread "orabpel.engine.pool-11.thread-9" [_thread_blocked, id=612, stack(0x0000000031f30000,0x0000000032030000)]
0x0000000020c7b800 JavaThread "orabpel.engine.pool-11.thread-8" [_thread_blocked, id=3904, stack(0x0000000031e30000,0x0000000031f30000)]
0x0000000020c7a800 JavaThread "orabpel.engine.pool-11.thread-7" [_thread_blocked, id=2104, stack(0x0000000031d30000,0x0000000031e30000)]
0x000000001679f000 JavaThread "Thread-96" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4904, stack(0x0000000031c30000,0x0000000031d30000)]
0x000000001b2e0800 JavaThread "Timer-8" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4716, stack(0x0000000031b30000,0x0000000031c30000)]
0x000000001b2e2800 JavaThread "orabpel.engine.pool-11.thread-6" [_thread_blocked, id=4592, stack(0x0000000031a30000,0x0000000031b30000)]
0x000000001b2e1000 JavaThread "Thread-93" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3128, stack(0x0000000030530000,0x0000000030630000)]
0x000000001b2df800 JavaThread "Worker-0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4280, stack(0x000000001f360000,0x000000001f460000)]
0x000000000a77c800 JavaThread "orabpel.engine.pool-11.thread-5" [_thread_blocked, id=3832, stack(0x000000001f260000,0x000000001f360000)]
0x000000001b2de000 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4800, stack(0x0000000031930000,0x0000000031a30000)]
0x000000001b2dc800 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=456, stack(0x0000000031530000,0x0000000031630000)]
0x000000001b2dc000 JavaThread "orabpel.engine.pool-11.thread-4" [_thread_blocked, id=4560, stack(0x0000000031430000,0x0000000031530000)]
0x00000000167a0800 JavaThread "orabpel.engine.pool-11.thread-3" [_thread_blocked, id=4680, stack(0x0000000031730000,0x0000000031830000)]
0x00000000167a0000 JavaThread "orabpel.engine.pool-11.thread-2" [_thread_blocked, id=4376, stack(0x0000000031630000,0x0000000031730000)]
0x000000001679e800 JavaThread "orabpel.engine.pool-11.thread-1" [_thread_blocked, id=4456, stack(0x0000000030c30000,0x0000000030d30000)]
0x000000001679e000 JavaThread "[email protected] 3.7.1.1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4116, stack(0x0000000030b30000,0x0000000030c30000)]
0x000000001679b000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '9' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1508, stack(0x0000000031230000,0x0000000031330000)]
0x000000001679a000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '10' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2980, stack(0x0000000031130000,0x0000000031230000)]
0x0000000016799800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '8' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=592, stack(0x0000000031030000,0x0000000031130000)]
0x00000000209ea000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '7' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4188, stack(0x0000000030f30000,0x0000000031030000)]
0x00000000215db800 JavaThread "SocketTimeout" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4736, stack(0x0000000030e30000,0x0000000030f30000)]
0x00000000215db000 JavaThread "Timer-6" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4192, stack(0x0000000030d30000,0x0000000030e30000)]
0x00000000215d9800 JavaThread "AutoPurgeThread-1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3960, stack(0x0000000030a30000,0x0000000030b30000)]
0x00000000215d9000 JavaThread "JPS UserRoleCacheCleaner<clean-only>" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4400, stack(0x0000000030930000,0x0000000030a30000)]
0x000000001c016000 JavaThread "orabpel.system.pool-2.thread-2" [_thread_blocked, id=3612, stack(0x0000000015030000,0x0000000015130000)]
0x000000001c014800 JavaThread "Worker-4" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5100, stack(0x0000000030430000,0x0000000030530000)]
0x000000001c014000 JavaThread "Worker-3" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2428, stack(0x00000000287f0000,0x00000000288f0000)]
0x000000001c013000 JavaThread "orabpel.system.pool-7.thread-1" [_thread_blocked, id=2180, stack(0x0000000030330000,0x0000000030430000)]
0x00000000254b7800 JavaThread "orabpel.system.pool-2.thread-1" [_thread_blocked, id=4136, stack(0x0000000030230000,0x0000000030330000)]
0x00000000254b7000 JavaThread "QuartzScheduler_FabricScheduler-NCC-OracleTest1402445990307_MisfireHandler" [_thread_blocked, id=4752, stack(0x0000000030130000,0x0000000030230000)]
0x00000000254b6000 JavaThread "QuartzScheduler_FabricScheduler-NCC-OracleTest1402445990307_ClusterManager" [_thread_blocked, id=4364, stack(0x0000000030030000,0x0000000030130000)]
0x00000000254b5800 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4220, stack(0x000000002ff30000,0x0000000030030000)]
0x00000000254b4800 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3308, stack(0x000000002fe30000,0x000000002ff30000)]
0x00000000254b4000 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3720, stack(0x000000002fd30000,0x000000002fe30000)]
0x00000000254b3800 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4332, stack(0x000000002fc30000,0x000000002fd30000)]
0x00000000254b2800 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1656, stack(0x000000002fb30000,0x000000002fc30000)]
=>0x00000000254b2000 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_in_vm, id=1736, stack(0x000000002fa30000,0x000000002fb30000)]
0x00000000254b1000 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3684, stack(0x000000002f930000,0x000000002fa30000)]
0x00000000254b0800 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4844, stack(0x000000002f830000,0x000000002f930000)]
0x0000000022f47800 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=892, stack(0x000000002f730000,0x000000002f830000)]
0x0000000022f47000 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5060, stack(0x000000002f630000,0x000000002f730000)]
0x0000000022f45800 JavaThread "Timer-5" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4988, stack(0x000000002f530000,0x000000002f630000)]
0x0000000022f45000 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3396, stack(0x000000002f430000,0x000000002f530000)]
0x000000001f9d2800 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4892, stack(0x000000002f120000,0x000000002f220000)]
0x000000001f9d1800 JavaThread "BAMActionMDB" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2924, stack(0x000000002f330000,0x000000002f430000)]
0x000000001f9d1000 JavaThread "CubeActionMDB" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3584, stack(0x000000002f230000,0x000000002f330000)]
0x000000001f9d0800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '6' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4580, stack(0x0000000027c80000,0x0000000027d80000)]
0x000000001f9cf000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '5' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2856, stack(0x0000000027b80000,0x0000000027c80000)]
0x000000001f9cc000 JavaThread "DynamicListenThread[Default[6]]" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3524, stack(0x000000002f020000,0x000000002f120000)]
0x000000001f9cb000 JavaThread "DynamicListenThread[Default]" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1652, stack(0x000000002ee20000,0x000000002ef20000)]
0x0000000020226800 JavaThread "DynamicListenThread[Default[3]]" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4348, stack(0x000000002ed20000,0x000000002ee20000)]
0x0000000020226000 JavaThread "DynamicListenThread[Default[5]]" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=516, stack(0x000000002ec20000,0x000000002ed20000)]
0x0000000020225000 JavaThread "DynamicListenThread[Default[1]]" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4360, stack(0x000000002eb20000,0x000000002ec20000)]
0x0000000020224800 JavaThread "DynamicListenThread[Default[2]]" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2416, stack(0x000000002ea20000,0x000000002eb20000)]
0x0000000020223000 JavaThread "DynamicListenThread[Default[7]]" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1000, stack(0x000000002e920000,0x000000002ea20000)]
0x0000000020221000 JavaThread "DynamicListenThread[Default[4]]" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4172, stack(0x000000002e820000,0x000000002e920000)]
0x0000000020222800 JavaThread "weblogic.GCMonitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=788, stack(0x000000002e720000,0x000000002e820000)]
0x0000000020224000 JavaThread "Thread-72" [_thread_blocked, id=2192, stack(0x000000002e620000,0x000000002e720000)]
0x0000000020221800 JavaThread "Thread-71" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4524, stack(0x000000002dd20000,0x000000002de20000)]
0x0000000020220000 JavaThread "MDSPollingThread-[obpm, jdbc/mds/MDS_LocalTxDataSource]" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4024, stack(0x000000002dc20000,0x000000002dd20000)]
0x000000002021f800 JavaThread "Thread-70" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4876, stack(0x000000002d920000,0x000000002da20000)]
0x00000000266a1800 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3652, stack(0x000000002db20000,0x000000002dc20000)]
0x00000000266a1000 JavaThread "TimerFactory" [_thread_blocked, id=5044, stack(0x000000002da20000,0x000000002db20000)]
0x000000002669f800 JavaThread "Thread-66" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2332, stack(0x0000000029cf0000,0x0000000029df0000)]
0x000000002669e800 JavaThread "TimerFactory" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3544, stack(0x0000000029bf0000,0x0000000029cf0000)]
0x000000002669e000 JavaThread "FabricLockFreeInMemoryScheduler_QuartzSchedulerThread" [_thread_blocked, id=4228, stack(0x0000000029af0000,0x0000000029bf0000)]
0x000000002669d000 JavaThread "FabricInMemoryScheduler_QuartzSchedulerThread" [_thread_blocked, id=4532, stack(0x00000000299f0000,0x0000000029af0000)]
0x000000002669c800 JavaThread "FabricScheduler_QuartzSchedulerThread" [_thread_blocked, id=5068, stack(0x00000000288f0000,0x00000000289f0000)]
0x000000002669b800 JavaThread "Thread-64" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2628, stack(0x00000000286f0000,0x00000000287f0000)]
0x000000002669a800 JavaThread "Workmanager: , Version: 0, Scheduled=false, Started=false, Wait time: 0 ms" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3500, stack(0x00000000285f0000,0x00000000286f0000)]
0x000000000b9aa000 JavaThread "orabpel.sweeper.3" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4540, stack(0x00000000284f0000,0x00000000285f0000)]
0x000000000b9ab000 JavaThread "orabpel.DMSUpdate-Timer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4396, stack(0x00000000283f0000,0x00000000284f0000)]
0x00000000209f0800 JavaThread "orabpel.sweeper.2" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1384, stack(0x00000000282f0000,0x00000000283f0000)]
0x000000000b9aa800 JavaThread "orabpel.DMSUpdate-Timer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2636, stack(0x0000000027f30000,0x0000000028030000)]
0x000000000b9a9000 JavaThread "TimerFactory" [_thread_blocked, id=2580, stack(0x0000000027e30000,0x0000000027f30000)]
0x000000000b9a8800 JavaThread "TimerFactory" [_thread_blocked, id=5084, stack(0x0000000027a80000,0x0000000027b80000)]
0x000000000a776000 JavaThread "org.springframework.util.WeakReferenceMonitor" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4460, stack(0x0000000027980000,0x0000000027a80000)]
0x00000000209f1000 JavaThread "TimerFactory" [_thread_blocked, id=776, stack(0x0000000027880000,0x0000000027980000)]
0x00000000209ee800 JavaThread "MDSPollingThread-[soa-infra, jdbc/mds/MDS_LocalTxDataSource]" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4268, stack(0x0000000027410000,0x0000000027510000)]
0x00000000209ef000 JavaThread "Thread-52" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4176, stack(0x0000000012230000,0x0000000012330000)]
0x00000000209ed800 JavaThread "org.hibernate.cache.StandardQueryCache.data" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2872, stack(0x00000000281f0000,0x00000000282f0000)]
0x00000000209ed000 JavaThread "org.hibernate.cache.UpdateTimestampsCache.data" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5024, stack(0x00000000280f0000,0x00000000281f0000)]
0x00000000209ec000 JavaThread "ACLEntry.data" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2752, stack(0x0000000027780000,0x0000000027880000)]
0x00000000209eb800 JavaThread "ControlSubmissionType.data" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4604, stack(0x0000000027680000,0x0000000027780000)]
0x00000000209ea800 JavaThread "FormSubmissionType.data" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4328, stack(0x0000000027580000,0x0000000027680000)]
0x00000000209e5000 JavaThread "[email protected]" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=964, stack(0x0000000024b40000,0x0000000024c40000)]
0x00000000209e8800 JavaThread "Scheduled-eviction-thread-0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4568, stack(0x0000000023790000,0x0000000023890000)]
0x00000000209e9000 JavaThread "Thread-50" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5072, stack(0x0000000027310000,0x0000000027410000)]
0x00000000209e8000 JavaThread "Thread-49" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4556, stack(0x0000000027210000,0x0000000027310000)]
0x00000000209e7000 JavaThread "Thread-48" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3580, stack(0x0000000025120000,0x0000000025220000)]
0x00000000209e5800 JavaThread "Thread-47" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2616, stack(0x0000000025020000,0x0000000025120000)]
0x00000000209e6800 JavaThread "Thread-46" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3916, stack(0x0000000024de0000,0x0000000024ee0000)]
0x00000000209e3800 JavaThread "Thread-45" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5076, stack(0x0000000024c40000,0x0000000024d40000)]
0x0000000008626000 JavaThread "Thread-44" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4896, stack(0x0000000024f20000,0x0000000025020000)]
0x000000000a780000 JavaThread "JarIndex Timer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1132, stack(0x0000000024a40000,0x0000000024b40000)]
0x000000000a77e800 JavaThread "WsMgmtWorkScheduler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3800, stack(0x0000000023690000,0x0000000023790000)]
0x000000000a776800 JavaThread "MDSPollingThread-[owsm, jdbc/mds/owsm]" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4240, stack(0x000000001f160000,0x000000001f260000)]
0x000000000a77e000 JavaThread "CacheCleaner" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3312, stack(0x0000000023590000,0x0000000023690000)]
0x000000000a77d000 JavaThread "Worker-2" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3096, stack(0x0000000023490000,0x0000000023590000)]
0x000000000a77b000 JavaThread "DmsThread-1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2764, stack(0x0000000023970000,0x0000000023a70000)]
0x000000000a779800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '4' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4944, stack(0x000000001f060000,0x000000001f160000)]
0x000000000a77a000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '3' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3604, stack(0x00000000111e0000,0x00000000112e0000)]
0x000000000a771000 JavaThread "LongRunning Work-email-adapter.rar-0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3704, stack(0x0000000011e40000,0x0000000011f40000)]
0x000000000a775000 JavaThread "LDAPConnThread-1 ldap://172.16.40.47:7001" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4512, stack(0x0000000015140000,0x0000000015240000)]
0x000000000a774800 JavaThread "LDAPConnThread-0 ldap://172.16.40.47:7001" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4212, stack(0x0000000014f30000,0x0000000015030000)]
0x000000000a773800 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '2' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2704, stack(0x0000000014e30000,0x0000000014f30000)]
0x000000000a773000 JavaThread "Thread-40" [_thread_blocked, id=3296, stack(0x0000000014d30000,0x0000000014e30000)]
0x000000000a772000 JavaThread "Thread-39" [_thread_blocked, id=4796, stack(0x0000000014430000,0x0000000014530000)]
0x000000000a771800 JavaThread "Thread-38" [_thread_blocked, id=3092, stack(0x0000000013b30000,0x0000000013c30000)]
0x000000000cfc2000 JavaThread "Thread-37" [_thread_blocked, id=3844, stack(0x0000000011d40000,0x0000000011e40000)]
0x000000000cfc3000 JavaThread "Thread-36" [_thread_blocked, id=3676, stack(0x0000000011c40000,0x0000000011d40000)]
0x000000000cfbf800 JavaThread "JMX Framework document pooling thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1832, stack(0x0000000011840000,0x0000000011940000)]
0x000000000cfc4800 JavaThread "LogFlusher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3112, stack(0x0000000012130000,0x0000000012230000)]
0x000000000cfc1800 JavaThread "oracle.dfw.incident.FloodController" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2488, stack(0x0000000012030000,0x0000000012130000)]
0x000000000cfc1000 JavaThread "oracle.dfw.incident.IncidentCreatorThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5032, stack(0x0000000011b40000,0x0000000011c40000)]
0x000000000cfbe800 JavaThread "oracle.dfw.impl.incident.ADRHelper - purge incidents" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=624, stack(0x0000000011940000,0x0000000011a40000)]
0x000000000cfc0000 JavaThread "oracle.dfw.impl.incident - ADR Executor (created: Tue Jun 10 17:16:34 PDT 2014)" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3668, stack(0x0000000011a40000,0x0000000011b40000)]
0x000000000cfbe000 JavaThread "DFW Diagnostic Dump Sampling - JVMThreadDump" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4260, stack(0x0000000011740000,0x0000000011840000)]
0x000000000cfbd000 JavaThread "DFW Diagnostic Dump Sampling - JavaClassHistogram" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4744, stack(0x00000000110e0000,0x00000000111e0000)]
0x0000000008629000 JavaThread "LogFlusher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5004, stack(0x0000000011640000,0x0000000011740000)]
0x0000000008628800 JavaThread "LogFlusher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3364, stack(0x0000000011540000,0x0000000011640000)]
0x0000000008627800 JavaThread "LogFlusher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2204, stack(0x0000000011440000,0x0000000011540000)]
0x0000000008627000 JavaThread "LogFlusher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2184, stack(0x0000000011340000,0x0000000011440000)]
0x0000000008625800 JavaThread "Thread-12" [_thread_blocked, id=4820, stack(0x0000000010fe0000,0x00000000110e0000)]
0x0000000008624800 JavaThread "Timer-2" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4816, stack(0x000000000f5a0000,0x000000000f6a0000)]
0x0000000008624000 JavaThread "Runtime Authorization Event Notifier" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4792, stack(0x000000000f4a0000,0x000000000f5a0000)]
0x0000000008622800 JavaThread "JPS FileChangeNotifier<clean-only>" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4996, stack(0x000000000f3a0000,0x000000000f4a0000)]
0x0000000008623000 JavaThread "DoSManager" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3404, stack(0x000000000f2a0000,0x000000000f3a0000)]
0x0000000008622000 JavaThread "VDE Transaction Processor Thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4388, stack(0x000000000f0a0000,0x000000000f1a0000)]
0x0000000008621000 JavaThread "ExecuteThread: '3' for queue: 'weblogic.socket.Muxer'" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3144, stack(0x000000000dfd0000,0x000000000e0d0000)]
0x0000000008620800 JavaThread "ExecuteThread: '2' for queue: 'weblogic.socket.Muxer'" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1536, stack(0x000000000ded0000,0x000000000dfd0000)]
0x000000000861f800 JavaThread "ExecuteThread: '1' for queue: 'weblogic.socket.Muxer'" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3400, stack(0x000000000ddd0000,0x000000000ded0000)]
0x000000000861f000 JavaThread "ExecuteThread: '0' for queue: 'weblogic.socket.Muxer'" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=4776, stack(0x000000000dcd0000,0x000000000ddd0000)]
0x000000000861e000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '1' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=876, stack(0x000000000dbd0000,0x000000000dcd0000)]
0x000000000861d800 JavaThread "weblogic.timers.TimerThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4384, stack(0x000000000dad0000,0x000000000dbd0000)]
0x000000000861c800 JavaThread "weblogic.time.TimeEventGenerator" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4040, stack(0x000000000d9d0000,0x000000000dad0000)]
0x000000000861c000 JavaThread "[ACTIVE] ExecuteThread: '0' for queue: 'weblogic.kernel.Default (self-tuning)'" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4848, stack(0x000000000d8d0000,0x000000000d9d0000)]
0x000000000861b800 JavaThread "Timer-1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5040, stack(0x000000000d7d0000,0x000000000d8d0000)]
0x000000000861a800 JavaThread "Timer-0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4124, stack(0x000000000c700000,0x000000000c800000)]
0x0000000006c1e800 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3480, stack(0x00000000082e0000,0x00000000083e0000)]
0x0000000006c12800 JavaThread "C2 CompilerThread1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4784, stack(0x00000000081e0000,0x00000000082e0000)]
0x0000000006c0b800 JavaThread "C2 CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4548, stack(0x00000000080e0000,0x00000000081e0000)]
0x0000000006c0a000 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2196, stack(0x0000000007fe0000,0x00000000080e0000)]
0x0000000006bba000 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4720, stack(0x0000000007ee0000,0x0000000007fe0000)]
0x0000000006ba8000 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4064, stack(0x0000000007de0000,0x0000000007ee0000)]
0x0000000006ba7800 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4404, stack(0x0000000007ce0000,0x0000000007de0000)]
0x000000000037d800 JavaThread "main" [_thread_blocked, id=2528, stack(0x00000000024f0000,0x00000000025f0000)]

Other Threads:
0x0000000006b9c800 VMThread [stack: 0x0000000007be0000,0x0000000007ce0000] [id=2576]
0x0000000006c28800 WatcherThread [stack: 0x00000000083e0000,0x00000000084e0000] [id=4664]

VM state:synchronizing (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: ([mutex/lock_event])
[0x000000000037b8c0] Threads_lock - owner thread: 0x0000000006b9c800
[0x000000000037bdc0] Heap_lock - owner thread: 0x0000000020c17800

Heap
PSYoungGen total 312704K, used 8782K [0x00000007e0000000, 0x00000007f9e80000, 0x0000000800000000)
eden space 202816K, 4% used [0x00000007e0000000,0x00000007e0893ba8,0x00000007ec610000)
from space 109888K, 0% used [0x00000007f3230000,0x00000007f3230000,0x00000007f9d80000)
to space 110720K, 0% used [0x00000007ec610000,0x00000007ec610000,0x00000007f3230000)
PSOldGen total 1048576K, used 1048575K [0x00000007a0000000, 0x00000007e0000000, 0x00000007e0000000)
object space 1048576K, 99% used [0x00000007a0000000,0x00000007dfffffc0,0x00000007e0000000)
PSPermGen total 786432K, used 786432K [0x0000000770000000, 0x00000007a0000000, 0x00000007a0000000)
object space 786432K, 100% used [0x0000000770000000,0x00000007a0000000,0x00000007a0000000)

Code Cache [0x00000000025f0000, 0x0000000004a00000, 0x00000000055f0000)
total_blobs=8795 nmethods=7582 adapters=1162 free_code_cache=12844032 largest_free_block=9216

Dynamic libraries:
0x0000000000400000 - 0x000000000042f000 D:\MIDDLE~1\Java\bin\java.exe
0x00000000774a0000 - 0x0000000077649000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
0x0000000077280000 - 0x000000007739f000 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0x000007fefd730000 - 0x000007fefd79b000 C:\Windows\system32\KERNELBASE.dll
0x000007fefd7f0000 - 0x000007fefd8cb000 C:\Windows\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x000007fefde70000 - 0x000007fefdf0f000 C:\Windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x000007feff370000 - 0x000007feff38f000 C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\sechost.dll
0x000007fefed10000 - 0x000007fefee3d000 C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x000000006d830000 - 0x000000006dfec000 D:\MIDDLE~1\Java\bin\server\jvm.dll
0x00000000773a0000 - 0x000000007749a000 C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
0x000007fefeca0000 - 0x000007fefed07000 C:\Windows\system32\GDI32.dll
0x000007feff540000 - 0x000007feff54e000 C:\Windows\system32\LPK.dll
0x000007feff2a0000 - 0x000007feff369000 C:\Windows\system32\USP10.dll
0x000007fef8930000 - 0x000007fef896b000 C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x000007fefd7c0000 - 0x000007fefd7ee000 C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x000007fefd8d0000 - 0x000007fefd9d9000 C:\Windows\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x000000006d7a0000 - 0x000000006d7ae000 D:\MIDDLE~1\Java\bin\verify.dll
0x000000006d3c0000 - 0x000000006d3e7000 D:\MIDDLE~1\Java\bin\java.dll
0x000000006d7f0000 - 0x000000006d802000 D:\MIDDLE~1\Java\bin\zip.dll
0x000000006d620000 - 0x000000006d637000 D:\Middleware\Java\bin\net.dll
0x000007feff390000 - 0x000007feff3dd000 C:\Windows\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x000007feff0c0000 - 0x000007feff0c8000 C:\Windows\system32\NSI.dll
0x000007fefcc20000 - 0x000007fefcc75000 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x000007fefcc10000 - 0x000007fefcc17000 C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x000007fefbd90000 - 0x000007fefbda5000 C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
0x000007fef9770000 - 0x000007fef9785000 C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
0x000007fefcaa0000 - 0x000007fefcafb000 C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x000007fef9650000 - 0x000007fef965b000 C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
0x000007fefc610000 - 0x000007fefc617000 C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x000007fefb660000 - 0x000007fefb687000 C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL
0x000007fefb620000 - 0x000007fefb62b000 C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
0x000007fef9de0000 - 0x000007fef9de8000 C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x000007fefb590000 - 0x000007fefb5e3000 C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll
0x000000006d640000 - 0x000000006d64c000 D:\Middleware\Java\bin\nio.dll
0x0000000010000000 - 0x0000000010006000 D:\Middleware\wlserver_10.3\server\native\win\x64\terminalio.dll
0x000000006d560000 - 0x000000006d56a000 D:\Middleware\Java\bin\management.dll
0x000007fefcc80000 - 0x000007fefcc97000 C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x000007fefc980000 - 0x000007fefc9c7000 C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x000007fefc730000 - 0x000007fefc74e000 C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x000007fefd3f0000 - 0x000007fefd3ff000 C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x000007fefd320000 - 0x000007fefd32f000 C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x000007fefb480000 - 0x000007fefb498000 C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.DLL
0x000007fefb400000 - 0x000007fefb411000 C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc6.DLL
0x0000000000260000 - 0x0000000000268000 D:\Middleware\wlserver_10.3\server\native\win\x64\wlntio.dll
0x000000006d770000 - 0x000000006d77b000 D:\Middleware\Java\bin\sunmscapi.dll
0x000007fefd4a0000 - 0x000007fefd607000 C:\Windows\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x000007fefd490000 - 0x000007fefd49f000 C:\Windows\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x0000000000270000 - 0x0000000000288000 D:\Middleware\wlserver_10.3\server\native\win\x64\wlfileio3.dll
0x000007fefd2c0000 - 0x000007fefd317000 C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x000000006d000000 - 0x000000006d1c4000 D:\Middleware\Java\bin\awt.dll
0x000007fef9430000 - 0x000007fef94a1000 C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x000007fefdb60000 - 0x000007fefdd63000 C:\Windows\system32\ole32.dll
0x000007fefdf10000 - 0x000007fefec98000 C:\Windows\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x000007feff3e0000 - 0x000007feff451000 C:\Windows\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x000007fefbe80000 - 0x000007fefc074000 C:\Windows\WinSxS\amd64_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_fa396087175ac9ac\COMCTL32.dll
0x0000000180000000 - 0x0000000180087000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\xejni.dll
0x00000000003d0000 - 0x00000000003ec000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\JniCommon.dll
0x000000002add0000 - 0x000000002af0f000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\ace.dll
0x00000000742d0000 - 0x00000000743a3000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\MSVCP90.dll
0x0000000074220000 - 0x00000000742bd000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\MSVCR90.dll
0x000000000b460000 - 0x000000000b4da000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\XEKernel.dll
0x000000002af10000 - 0x000000002b1f7000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\xerces-c_3_1.dll
0x000000000b600000 - 0x000000000b63e000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\StandardsRegSvr.dll
0x000007fefb0b0000 - 0x000007fefb0b7000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\ecCommon.dll
0x00000000740a0000 - 0x0000000074213000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\icuuc42.dll
0x000000004ad00000 - 0x000000004bc47000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\icudt42.dll
0x000000000b640000 - 0x000000000b678000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\XEResource.dll
0x000007fef5a10000 - 0x000007fef5b92000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\XEObjects.dll
0x000000002d2e0000 - 0x000000002d429000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\ECRSSvr.DLL
0x000007feff460000 - 0x000007feff537000 C:\Windows\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x000000000b690000 - 0x000000000b6ac000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\UPathSvr.dll
0x0000000011f40000 - 0x0000000011feb000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\XEngine.dll
0x000007fef6030000 - 0x000007fef60f7000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\MapperCommon.dll
0x00000000112e0000 - 0x0000000011322000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\MapObjectModel.dll
0x000007fef7d50000 - 0x000007fef7d90000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\MapOMEx.dll
0x000007fef74a0000 - 0x000007fef74d1000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\MapUpgradeMgr.dll
0x000000001f460000 - 0x000000001f50f000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\XOM.dll
0x000000002b200000 - 0x000000002b2fc000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\XEFramework.dll
0x000000002d430000 - 0x000000002d563000 D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin\ECLEditor.dll
0x000007fefc540000 - 0x000007fefc54c000 C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x000000006d6c0000 - 0x000000006d6c6000 D:\Middleware\Java\bin\rmi.dll
0x0000000077660000 - 0x0000000077667000 C:\Windows\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x000007fefb5f0000 - 0x000007fefb608000 C:\Windows\system32\DWMAPI.DLL
0x000000006d2a0000 - 0x000000006d315000 D:\Middleware\Java\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x000000006d210000 - 0x000000006d238000 D:\Middleware\Java\bin\dcpr.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Xms768m -Xmx1536m -XXermSize=512m -XX:MaxPermSize=768m -Dweblogic.Name=soa_server1 -Djava.security.policy=D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3\server\lib\weblogic.policy

-Dweblogic.security.SSL.trustedCAKeyStore=D:\Middleware\wlserver_10.3\server\lib\cacerts -Xverify:none -da -Dplatform.home=D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3 -Dwls.home=D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3\server

-Dweblogic.home=D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3\server -Dcommon.components.home=D:\MIDDLE~1\ORACLE~1 -Djrf.version=11.1.1 -Dorg.apache.commons.logging.Log=org.apache.commons.logging.impl.Jdk14Logger

-Ddomain.home=D:\MIDDLE~1\USER_P~1\domains\BASE_D~1 -Djrockit.optfile=D:\MIDDLE~1\ORACLE~1\modules\oracle.jrf_11.1.1\jrocket_optfile.txt

-Doracle.server.config.dir=D:\MIDDLE~1\USER_P~1\domains\BASE_D~1\config\FMWCON~1\servers\soa_server1 -Doracle.domain.config.dir=D:\MIDDLE~1\USER_P~1\domains\BASE_D~1\config\FMWCON~1

-Digf.arisidbeans.carmlloc=D:\MIDDLE~1\USER_P~1\domains\BASE_D~1\config\FMWCON~1\carml -Digf.arisidstack.home=D:\MIDDLE~1\USER_P~1\domains\BASE_D~1\config\FMWCON~1\arisidprovider

-Doracle.security.jps.config=D:\MIDDLE~1\USER_P~1\domains\BASE_D~1\config\fmwconfig\jps-config.xml -Doracle.deployed.app.dir=D:\MIDDLE~1\USER_P~1\domains\BASE_D~1\servers\soa_server1\tmp\_WL_user

-Doracle.deployed.app.ext=\-

-Dweblogic.alternateTypesDirectory=D:\MIDDLE~1\ORACLE~1\modules\oracle.ossoiap_11.1.1,D:\MIDDLE~1\ORACLE~1\modules\oracle.oamprovider_11.1.1,D:\MIDDLE~1\ORACLE~1\modules\oracle.jps_11.1.1

-Djava.protocol.handler.pkgs=oracle.mds.net.protocol|oracle.fabric.common.classloaderurl.handler|oracle.fabric.common.uddiurl.handler|oracle.bpm.io.fs.protocol -Dweblogic.jdbc.remoteEnabled=false -darg.apache.xmlbeans...

-Dbpm.enabled=true -Dsoa.archives.dir=D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa -Dsoa.oracle.home=D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1 -Dsoa.instance.home=D:\MIDDLE~1\USER_P~1\domains\BASE_D~1

-Dtangosol.coherence.clusteraddress=227.7.7.9 -Dtangosol.coherence.clusterport=9778 -Dtangosol.coherence.log=jdk -Djavax.xml.soap.MessageFactory=oracle.j2ee.ws.saaj.soap.MessageFactoryImpl

-Dweblogic.transaction.blocking.commit=true -Dweblogic.transaction.blocking.rollback=true -Djavax.net.ssl.trustStore=D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3\server\lib\DemoTrust.jks -Dem.oracle.home=D:\Middleware\oracle_common

-Djava.awt.headless=true -Dums.oracle.home=D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1 -Dweblogic.management.discover=false -Dweblogic.management.server=http://NCC-OracleTest:7001 -Dwlw.iterativeDev=false -Dwlw.testConsole=false

-Dwlw.logErrorsToConsole=false -Dweblogic.ext.dirs=D:\MIDDLE~1\patch_wls1036\profiles\default\sysext_manifest_classpath;D:\MIDDLE~1\patch_ocp371\profiles\default\sysext_manifest_classpath 
java_command: weblogic.Server
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
JAVA_HOME=D:\MIDDLE~1\Java
CLASSPATH=D:\MIDDLE~1\ORACLE~1\modules\oracle.jdbc_11.1.1\ojdbc6dms.jar;D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\modules\user-patch.jar;D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\modules\soa-startup.jar;;D:\MIDDLE~1\patch_wls1036\p

rofiles\default\sys_manifest_classpath\weblogic_patch.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\patch_ocp371\profiles\default\sys_manifest_classpath\weblogic_patch.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\Java\lib\tools.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3\server\lib\weblogic_s

p.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3\server\lib\weblogic.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\modules\features\weblogic.server.modules_10.3.6.0.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3\server\lib\webservices.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\modules\ORGAPA~1.1/lib/ant-all

.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\modules\NETSFA~1.0_1/lib/ant-contrib.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\ORACLE~1\soa\modules\commons-cli-1.1.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\ORACLE~1\soa\modules\oracle.soa.mgmt_11.1.1\soa-infra-mgmt.jar;D:\Middleware\Oracle_S

OA1\soa\modules\oracle.soa.common.adapters_11.1.1\oracle.soa.common.adapters.jar;D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\communications\modules\usermessaging-config_11.1.1.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\ORACLE~1\modules\oracle.xdk_11.1.0\

xsu12.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\modules\features\weblogic.server.modules.xquery_10.3.1.0.jar;D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\modules\db2jcc4.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\USER_P~1\domains\BASE_D~1\config\soa-infra;D:\Middleware\Oracle_S

OA1\soa\modules\fabric-url-handler_11.1.1.jar;D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\modules\quartz-all-1.6.5.jar;D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\modules\oracle.soa.fabric_11.1.1\oracle.soa.fabric.jar;D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\so

a\modules\oracle.soa.fabric_11.1.1\fabric-runtime-ext-wls.jar;D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\modules\oracle.soa.adapter_11.1.1\oracle.soa.adapter.jar;D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\modules\oracle.soa.b2b_11.1.1\oracle.soa.

b2b.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\ORACLE~1\modules\oracle.jrf_11.1.1\jrf.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3\common\derby\lib\derbyclient.jar;D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3\server\lib\xqrl.jar
PATH=D:\MIDDLE~1\patch_wls1036\profiles\default\native;D:\MIDDLE~1\patch_ocp371\profiles\default\native;D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3\server\native\win\x64;D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3\server\bin;D:\MIDDLE~1\modules\OR

GAPA~1.1\bin;D:\MIDDLE~1\Java\jre\bin;D:\MIDDLE~1\Java\bin;D:\Oracle\app\oracle\product\10.2.0\server\bin;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.

0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\SysMgt\oma\bin;C:\Program Files

(x86)\Dell\SysMgt\idrac;D:\Middleware\Java\bin;D:\MIDDLE~1\WLSERV~1.3\server\native\win\x64\oci920_8;D:\Middleware\Oracle_SOA1\soa\thirdparty\edifecs\XEngine\bin
USERNAME=Administrator
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5, GenuineIntel

--------------- S Y S T E M ---------------

OS: Windows NT 6.1 , 64 bit Build 7601 Service Pack 1

CPU:total 16 (4 cores per cpu, 2 threads per core) family 6 model 26 stepping 5, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, popcnt, ht

Memory: 4k page, physical 83876056k(74916712k free), swap 125817252k(116236312k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (20.45-b01) for windows-amd64 JRE (1.6.0_45-b06), built on Apr 1 2013 12:31:37 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 8.0 (VS2005)

time: Tue Jun 10 17:59:17 2014
elapsed time: 2578 seconds


----------

